# Meetings > Workshops >  photoshop final cut aperture comic

## GOLDEN DRAGON

τι θα λέγατε μετά τις γιορτές να κάναμε αν έχουμε κάνα ειδικό 
workshop πάνω σε 

photoshop 
comic 
aperture
final cut 

υπάρχει κάποιος να μας τα παρουσιάσει εκπαίδευσει power mac user ακούς?

----------


## mojiro

και την χρήση τους over-wireless  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

κανονικα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

θα μπορούσα να παρουσιάσω το κομμάτι του photoshop, αλλά θα πάρει τουλάχιστον ενα τρίωρο...για τα πολύ-πολύ βασικά.

----------


## socrates

Αν βγει έστω και ένας κομικο-αμδο-γράφος από όλη την διαδικασία τότε θα έχει και μπόλικο υλικό στην διάθεση του.

----------


## mojiro

photoshop ξέρω και εγώ να σας δείξω, αλλά μόνο σε pc  ::

----------


## badge

Gimp μήπως μπορεί να δείξει κανείς;  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Gimp μήπως μπορεί να δείξει κανείς;


ιχ... gnu αλλά, ρε παιδί μου για το πιο απλό πράμα ιχ... μόνο σε 2-3 πράματα το παραδέχομαι

----------


## sb-er

Hello,

Το photoshop σεμινάριο θα γίνει τελικά? Πιστεύω ότι θα ενδιέφερει αρκετούς εκτός από εμένα...

Βye  ::

----------


## alsafi

up  ::

----------


## mojiro

σε photoshop μπορώ να δείξω πράματα, αλλά μαζευτείτε πιο πολλοί, τι να τα κάνω τα 3 άτομα  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

αν οι ώρες και ο χρόνος βολεύει θα καθόμουν να παρακολουθήσω  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ναι άντε τι θα γίνει δηλώστε συμμετοχές για όλα να δούμε τι θα γίνει
μέσα σε όλα

----------


## vmanolis

> σε photoshop μπορώ να δείξω πράματα, αλλά μαζευτείτε πιο πολλοί, τι να τα κάνω τα 3 άτομα


Έχουμε κάποια πιθανή ημερομηνία ;  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> σε photoshop μπορώ να δείξω πράματα, αλλά μαζευτείτε πιο πολλοί, τι να τα κάνω τα 3 άτομα 
> 
> 
> Έχουμε κάποια πιθανή ημερομηνία ;


Όχι... ας μαζευτούν άτομα να το παρακολουθήσουν και να κάνουμε κάτι.
Για λίγα άτομα, και για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα που είναι περίπτωση (και άσχετο με τα τεχνικά & ατελείωτο) δε θα κάνω κάτι...

Για θεματολογία έχουμε 3 πολύ βασικά πράματα:
1) Morphing effects
2) Brushes & Color filters
3) Layers & Blending effects

Πιο πέρα θα βρούμε:
4) Selection methods
5) Paths

Κάθε ένα από τα 3 πρώτα, στο ελάχιστο της ανάλυσης του με κάποια παραδείγματα θα πάρει 45 λεπτά με μία ώρα. Τα άλλα δύο από 1,5 ώρα.

Δεν είναι πολύπλοκα εργαλεία, αλλά η δύναμη τους προκύπτει στον συνδυασμό τους, άρα θα έχουμε να δοκιμάσουμε το 1 μόνο του, μετά σε συνδυασμό με το 2 ή/και το 3, κλπ κλπ

Καλό θα είναι να έχετε όλοι μαζί κάποιο (cpu > intel pentium 1.4?) Laptop για επιτόπου εξάσκηση.
Laptop θα πρέπει να έχω και εγώ που δε διαθέτω άρα κάποιος θα κάτσει δίπλα μου  ::

----------


## jntou

Τι θα λέγατε για τις 11/4/08 Παρασκευή ώρα 18:00 στο εργαστήριο που έχουμε pc και projector ?
Αν δεν βολεύει η ημερομηνία μπορούμε τετάρτες όλη την ημέρα και παρασκευές μετά τις 6 το απόγευμα.

Υ.Γ. Να το οργανώσουμε για μόνιμες παρουσιάσεις για διάφορα θέματα.

Φιλικά
Γιάννης

----------

